# Irrigation System on Well not City Water - Pressure Settings / Anti-siphon / 2nd Pump?



## jdlev (Sep 14, 2019)

I live on 1 acre, and I'm irrigating ~30k sqft and had some questions. Here's the relevant info on my system:

*Water Source: * Well
*Pump: * 2HP
*Pump Lines: *There are 2 lines that come from the well off the single 2HP pump - a 1" and 3/4", and believe the well pipe itself is a 1" line. Reached out to the former owners as I think the 3/4" line is a dedicated line for the koi pond they had installed, but have yet to confirm.
*GPM: * 13 gpm
*Pressure: * I believe it's variable but presently think it's set to ~65psi
*Watering Area: *30,000 sqft or ~3/4 acre - 90% grass 10% garden beds

1) How many water lines typically run to a house from a well? Do most houses have a single 1" primary line that runs to the house?

2) What is the ideal setting for the well to turn the pump on/off at? I ran a test of 5 orbit pop up 18' sprinklers on a 3/4" line last night, and the pump kept cycling instead of staying on consistently. Guessing the pump's 'turn on' psi setting is probably too high?

3) Could/Should I run a dedicated "irrigation only" pump beside my home water pump that runs on the same feed line as my home's water pump, but without the pressure tank or having to drill a new well line?

4) My well is situated about 4-5' below my house and 8-9' below the highest point in my yard. I plan on installing an anti-siphon or one-way valve to protect the house's water supply. Does the anti-siphon/one-way valve need to be installed higher than every sprinkler head (which makes a huge problem...because the highest point in the yard is ~150' from the well and uphill)? Is there an alternative that can protect the water supply that would allow the in-line valves and one way valve to all be installed in close proximity to the well?

5) Almost every guide I've watched on irrigation is someone doing an installation on city water. What is the biggest difference or thing to watch out for if you're installing your system on a well instead of public water?

Thanks for any advice and tips. This irrigation project has been a planning/logistical nightmare, so any help is GREATLY appreciated!!! :bd:


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

If you can supply some pictures of your that would be helpful to verify your current set-up.

1. Typically you will have one main to supply your house.

2. The ideal setting will be based upon your water pressure and GPM. This will need to be matched to your irrigation setup to maximize sprinkler performance and pump efficiency.

3. You can run multiple pumps. This will be dependent on the size of the well casing. It is possible to have two pumps on the same line but may not be necessary for your situation.

4. If you were to run a separate line from the main to your irrigation I would recommend a dedicated shutoff for each. Depending on your local codes you may need to have a backflow preventer installed.

5. The goals are going to be the same but the supply is going to be different. You wan't to make sure item number two is dialed in so your pump if working optimally. If wells are common in your area you may reach out to a sprinkler or plumbling contractor to install your irrigation line from the well or the main to a dedicated shutoff and you can install your valves and sprinkler lines from there.


----------

